# Sudden show of affection?



## orcywoo6 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, i'll keep it short but my cockatiel just surprised me, a lot.

He is quite a rebellious bird and will hiss and show his wings (the way when they show territory) and tap his beak, he will usually sit happily on your shoulder but usually only when he wants to and he flies away a lot.

I just had to towel him as he was being a nuisance and flying away whilst being noisy, I let him cool off and slowly uncovered him and gave him a reassuring scratch on the head. (he never usually lets me)

and now all of a sudden he is bowing his head, demanding more scratches and cuddling up to my face when he would usually just run away...

how come he has suddenly decided to be affectionate?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im not sure. tsuka does this to me sometimes. he gets all rotten and evil and then casually wants headscratches


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats tiels for you lol dont like you one min and the next they are all over you


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I think tiels tend to be like this. They "fight and make up" with each other in the wild, and will do this with their human flock members too. They can be little rascals and then be loveable the next minute. My tiel does this I feel like she's saying "sorry for being nippy, now I want to be affectionate". Some birds are more moody than others. I think it's good you approached him to offer him scritches, he will interpret this as you saying sorry too.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Hormones!!


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

'Tiels can be incredibly moody...but also, head scratches are the best thing ever and can make even untame birds cuddly and sweet (if you can manage to give them a taste, that is).


----------

